# How far would you go if your visa wasnt granted



## louiseb

Ok so this Sunday am im on a role asking and starting new threads, so here goes, have you ever thought what you and your partner would do if your visa's were not granted, ok it seems a little daunting I know but seriously, how far does love take us, would you move to your partners country and start a new life there? Were would love take you and how far would you go, can a relationship survive one persons decision?


----------



## Suze Rush

Considering I am wanting to go across the other side of the world for him that pretty much tells you I would do anything to be with him!


----------



## johnboy1234

I already did, came from Ireland to be with my girlfriend! 

Nothing that you wont do when you love someone, love should be unconditional, even if it takes you to the ends of the earth


----------



## louiseb

Ok so what would happen if you were not allowed to come over to Australia? what would you do i understand that at the moment you are willing to travel to the end of the world like i did but if your visa was not granted what would happen then.


----------



## johnboy1234

You get back up, dust yourself off, and you just do what you gotta do to make things work, and if that means leaving again, then thats whats gotta be done!!

Australias amazing, we absolutely love it, and want to do our best to get to stay here for longer, but it wont define us a couple, it wont change us if we dont get to stay! We are who we are because we love each other, because we have no expectations of each other, and our love is unconditional with each other! 

So many times in life your gonna be faced with the hardest things and the hardest decisions to make, but you cant let them grind you down! Lifes full of victims, and if you wanna be one, then life will just treat you like one!

I really believe in staying positive, doing your best in life, doing things the way they are supposed to be done in regards to immi etc! 

If things dont work, it wont be for the lack of trying on our part! But you just gotta do your best! 

Dont let things get you down! Stay on top of them no matter how hard or high they appear! 

In regards to my partner, there is nothing we would'nt do for each other, we will always be strong no matter where we are, whether here in Australia, Ireland or any other part of the world! 

I often read the threads on here and peoples stories and experiences, and some of them are heart wrenching and so unfair at times with people going through hell!! 

Johnny Cash once said "if your going through hell, keep going" 

Dont get bogged down with everything, no matter how hard things are, keep going, even if it is just little steps!! 

Hope everyone on here gets what they want


----------



## louiseb

What beautiful words JB1234 its true what you say you and your partner are together and that's wonderful, recently i was reading a members post and the visa was declined/refused and unfortunately that member saw this as the end of the relationship, one at one side of the world and another at the other side, i found this heart wrenching, it got me thinking what people would do in this situation when everything seems lost.


----------



## johnboy1234

Yea i actually find that quite sad as well! 

If you feel you have something worth fighting for, then never give up that fight! Nothing would stop us being together! And sometimes hard conversations have to be had!

We've already discussed the possibilities of not getting to stay here! Because unfortunately as we see on here time and time again, its not just a possibility but a realistic view that our visa may be refused as well! 

For us it will be most definitely be disaspointing and soul destroying! But we already know that whatever we do, it will be together!! The loads always lighter when its shared! 

We spent a lot of time apart with her being here and me back home, so we know the heartache of being apart! We dont want to go through that again! 

Dont make the mistake of losing sight of what you actually want together! 

Jumping through all the hoops with immi etc can make you focus on that single goal of getting things granted etc, and take away from what you actually are as a couple, so i find it sad that the person you mentioned saw the relationship as being over because of a visa being declined! For me id simply be looking at what else i could then do to make it work! 

If you want things in life and want to be with someone, you will always find a way, otherwise whats the point of it alll!


----------



## IrishNicole

That is adorable! My friend moved over to oz a few years ago and since then has fallen in love, was granted a permanent visa, and has had 2 children! Love really does conquer all!


----------



## Editor

I must be an old romantic (well not actually that old  lol) but I honestly think that where there is true love, people will always find a way to be together - whatever it takes.

Mark


----------



## johnboy1234

Amen to that Mark


----------



## Suze Rush

Ditto! I am a hopeless romantic and thank goodness cause there aren't alot of believers out there these days


----------



## jmcd16

We have discussed it thoroughly. We chose Australia over the USA in the first place because my qualifications will transfer, but his won't. If we get turned down, we have discussed our options... And while nothing short of giving up is financially a healthy choice, we both agreed that there is nothing in this world that can keep us apart. We will do what we have to do.


----------



## chicken999

We faced this situation in march last year our 300visa declined after 11.5 months we were so shocked we never expected that to happen. I felt suicidal and angry at the world and god but luckily got some help from my gp and have been on anti depressants ever since which keep me semi sane lol. We never contemplated breaking up for an instant. At the same time my fiances work place burnt down in Malaysia and his visa to study/work there was due to expire. So many problems all at once was soul destroying. But we picked ourselves up and packed up the rental house and he moved back to Ghana. We filed a mrt appeal inapril. 2yrs to wait. Nov filed second 300 visa. We renovated what was basically a tin roof and walls with no power or water on family land into a one bed aptmt with internal bathroom and kitchen luxury lol. I spent a. Month there last Christmas . We set up a little family market shop for his mum and I'm planning another 3 week trip in July. So u ask what would I do if our visa was rejected? Lol I guess this shows we would do anything. If this visa and then appeal also fails I will move to accra. I thank god every day for my wonderful man to me he is an angel sent from heaven he is perfect and has never let me down. Life is tough and has been for over 4 years now but we will never stop fighting to be together

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## jmcd16

Why were you guys rejected? 
On the bright side, I think it's safe to say you guys will never have to doubt the strength of your love/commitment!


----------



## chicken999

Our lawyer/agent was guilty of malpractice. She only submitted 30 of the 200 photos we gave her and 3 of 8 stat decs we gave her. Her xcuse was "I thought I gave them enough" and "maybe I made a mistake". Despite this our new lawyer said we still should have been approved. Decision notice was full of outright lies. Apparently we have no common belief system, though we are both Christians, we have nothing in common, despite listing numerous things we do together, backed up by photos they never saw I.e. bowling sport cooking love of history, travelled to 3 different countries together and all over Malaysia and I visited him over 15 times in 2 years and the most ridiculous reason of all they believe this relationship will fail because my 2 previous relationships failed. Omg what woman hasn't had a few relationships fail before meeting the love of their life. New lawyer said it was the most out rightly racist letter he has seen in 20 years of practice. I work in law myself and I researched everything and I compiled the most meticulous application possible. Worse 2 friends we introduced who has only been together 3 months when they applied and who used same lawyer as us were approved! Soul destroying is an u derstatement. But u are right this has made us even stronger than ever and I no we will faceanyfuture challenge together.

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## queliwantstogo

louiseb said:


> Ok so this Sunday am im on a role asking and starting new threads, so here goes, have you ever thought what you and your partner would do if your visa's were not granted, ok it seems a little daunting I know but seriously, how far does love take us, would you move to your partners country and start a new life there? Were would love take you and how far would you go, can a relationship survive one persons decision?


My partner and I haven't discussed this in depth, but we actually plan to within the next few days (because I am beyond terrified of my visa being denied) - so I will update this after our discussion. 

If our offshore de facto partner visa were denied, we might file for an appeal if we thought we had a good chance of the appeal changing the decision. If not, we would try to re-group and gather as much information as we possibly could to reapply. We would consider getting engaged or married to apply for a PMV or married partner visa. We would pay the money to hire a migration agent if we thought that would help our chances as well. In the meantime, we would visit each other as much as we could - and if possible, I would go to Australia on a temporary visa and then apply for an onshore partner visa once there. If all else failed, he would likely apply for a partner visa to live with me in the US.

Is it frowned upon to move to Australia on a temporary visa and then shortly after apply for an onshore partner visa? What if you had an (offshore) partner visa denied beforehand?


----------



## Starbreeze

Thank you this is just what I needed to read right now . Our PMV denied today, your stories have made me stronger .


----------



## chicken999

So sorry to hear that star breeze I know exactly how u feel. Don't give up read my story on my threads. Victory I s sweet when u proove them wrong. My man sleeps beside me now after 2 tourist visa declines and a pmv decline he's been here 10 weeks and it was definitely worth fighting for


----------



## Confused2

Starbreeze said:


> Thank you this is just what I needed to read right now . Our PMV denied today, your stories have made me stronger .


first of all i m sorry that ur application was refused..hugs..!

if you don't mind me asking why it was denied?what was the reason?


----------



## banyuwangi

I would do anything to be with my wife and I will not hesitate to pack my suit case and sell everything I've got and be with her for the rest of my life in Jakarta Indonesia..I am so crazy loving her....Nothing gonna stop me what so ever to be with my wife...


----------



## exploring

chicken999 said:


> Our lawyer/agent was guilty of malpractice. She only submitted 30 of the 200 photos we gave her and 3 of 8 stat decs we gave her. Her xcuse was "I thought I gave them enough" and "maybe I made a mistake". Despite this our new lawyer said we still should have been approved. Decision notice was full of outright lies. Apparently we have no common belief system, though we are both Christians, we have nothing in common, despite listing numerous things we do together, backed up by photos they never saw I.e. bowling sport cooking love of history, travelled to 3 different countries together and all over Malaysia and I visited him over 15 times in 2 years and the most ridiculous reason of all they believe this relationship will fail because my 2 previous relationships failed. Omg what woman hasn't had a few relationships fail before meeting the love of their life. New lawyer said it was the most out rightly racist letter he has seen in 20 years of practice. I work in law myself and I researched everything and I compiled the most meticulous application possible. Worse 2 friends we introduced who has only been together 3 months when they applied and who used same lawyer as us were approved! Soul destroying is an u derstatement. But u are right this has made us even stronger than ever and I no we will faceanyfuture challenge together.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


It's better to do the application yourself. That way you know exactly what has been submitted. Why use an immigration lawyer in the first place? I think your literacy skills are good enough to complete the forms and document any evidence to support the relationship. Better to do it yourself. I hope you have better luck with u current agent.


----------



## chicken999

Hi exploring . In hindsight I would have done first application myself. But we seriously needed the lawyer second time around. He did an absolutely brilliant job. Tore immigration to shreds in our 20 page covering letter proving them liars and racists. Consequently our interview was waived. Second visa granted in only 9 months which is amazing for an African. He's been here 3 months now and we are deliriously happy.


----------



## Jackness

Honestly, there's a reason why OZ is strict on visas.


----------



## Starbreeze

[Hi Jackness, What visa did you apply for? And did you have any problems ?QUOTE=Jackness;277489]Honestly, there's a reason why OZ is strict on visas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicken999

I totally understand why immi is strict on visas and to be honest all the scamming fake marriage one African country I won't name have made it hell for the genuine couples. I know of so many Africans met their woman once in Malaysia married them immediately or on their next visit and then applied for visas immediately. So I get it. But my beef is that they tar them all with them the same brush and are not looking at the evidence. Ie we did 22 visits to Malaysia in 3 years and we didn't even apply until well after we had been together over 2 years. They need to look a each case individually and not just say "oh here's another African marrying a white woman just to get into oz - let's deny them regardless of the evidence and even if they do meet the criteria let's make up some lies to put in their refusal letter " that's simply bullshit and is not acceptable.


----------



## Move Migration

Just make sure that you don't breach your visa conditions. I have received enquiries from overstayers who cannot get a decent job or live a decent life because of a bad decision years ago to overstay. They get desperate and are unable to enjoy Australia - defeating the purpose of coming here in the first place.


----------



## Kangroo

Considering I am seeking to go across the other part around the globe for him that fairly much informs you I would do anything to be with him!

marc jacobs | so low


----------



## laura82

Not sure what we would do, we did find having a long distance relationship very hard work though. At times it really tested our relationship until one day we realised we needed to do more to be together in person and make our relationship better. 

There's always options, always. You just have to decide which option to take and how long for. If I didn't get my visa I'm sure my husband would come to the the UK (perhaps not to my hometown he hates it but somewhere else) until we could figure out a way to try again with me coming to Australia.

Personally I don't want to uproot him to the UK, I think he'd be far more homesick there than I am in Oz from the UK. It's easy coming to an Australian lifestyle but I think it would be a lot harder to leave that and go to a UK lifestyle. Plus, who would want a UK lifestyle when you can have an Oz one!

I definitely don't think a visa decline would break down our relationship, we've been through so much with the distance we're stronger now and we'd do anything and everything we possibly could to just be together. I have suggested we just buy a boat and sail the world but he's not up for that idea lol.

It's frustrating that we have to go through all this just to be able to have a life together, and so expensive before we even start with buying a home and what not, but we've got each other, trust, commitment and communication are key to our relationship and we know that if worst case scenario happened we'd have each other.

We also have a fantastic support network of friends and family which I think definitely helps through some of the rough patches.

It's so nice to see this thread, at times you feel like your the only two people in the world and everyone and everything is against you being together and all you want to do is to be able to say I Love You in person and hug and just enjoy each other's company without Skype and Emails and such, to know others have struggled and achieved is very hopefully, but it's sad people let the visa take over their relationship.


----------

